# Empire State Honey Producers Association Fall Mtng



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Come join us in Syracuse for the annual fall meeting of the Empire State Honey Producers Association. The meeting is being held on November 19 and 20. With 3 Workshops being presented by NY Beekeepers on saturday morning.

Motel accomodations at Comfort Inn & Suites are at a rate of $94.00 per night at the group rate. So be sure to ask for the Beekeepers Mtng Rate. This rate may only be available until Nov. 3. 

So, check out the eshpa.org web site and phone Comfort Inn at 315-457-4000 to book your room.


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

Saturday morning, 11/20, there will also be concurrent workshops, geared for beginner beekeepers, on: Woodworking, Native Pollinators, & Wax, 

http://www.eshpa.org/event_09.htm

Cost for these workshops is 20.00 total and for newcomers includes a 1 year free membership with the Empire State Honey Producers Association.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Hope to C U there.


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

....this Friday & Saturday.


----------

